# High prolactin levels 1400



## Billydhillon (Jan 7, 2016)

hi 

I am new to this so I will introduce myself my name is BIlly Dhillon. I am 45 years old and was pregnant 10 weeks in 2012 but sadly miscarried whilst in CUba.

I have been trying to conceive and my prolactin levels were a concern in 2014 as they had been raised to 750. Normal levels are between 109 and 400. They had started coming down but have just had blood tests done and they have gone up to 1400😅

Has anyone else had this issue and also I had some private tests done and was told my AMH is 2.6 level. I am desperate to have a child of my own but loosing hope although I was looking to go abroad to start ICSI treatment with my own eggs. I have heard from some women that I should use donor eggs but I want to try my own at this stage.

Only thing now is the prolactin can cause infertility...😫

I don't want to sound negative but loosing hope.

Appreciate any feedback thanks


----------



## Ltierney (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Billy

I also have high prolactin, there isn't many of us with this condition so its hard to get some knowledge and information.

but yes it can cause problems with getting pregnant because your body thinks it already is, are you taking medication? I was on bromicriptine for a few years but its very strong and used to make me really sick and dizzy, so my new clinic in Cyprus have put me on different ones now and they and working and no side effects.

Its good that your levels are getting back to normal so its a step in the right direction, hubby has low sperm count too so no way on getting pregnant naturally, after 5 IVF's with my own eggs my body has given up and now we are having DE

Good luck, any questions im happy to help x


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi billydhillon  

Welcome to FF.  I'm sorry to read of your loss, loosing a much longed for baby is heartbreaking.  Have a look through the international section to look for clinics outside the uk and read the threads or ask any questions.

Good luck  

Dory 
Xxx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

I was just about to say are you on any nausea or sleeping meds? I had a rogue 990 result and it was the meds they think as it came back down shortly after, they said nipple stimulation can make it rise too 

Your AMH is on the lower side yes but many many ladies have success with the same AMH or even lower, mine was 2.2 when I was 28 so I know how you feel  

L x


----------



## apples2014 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi Billy

I am sorry to read of your loss. Welcome to FF this site is so useful and suupportive. 

I've recently been asked to get my prolactin tested. First time ever been asked, it came back as 843! Ideally it is  preferred to be under 450 according to my GP and ivf clinic. 

From a fertility point of view high prolactin levels CAN mean your FSH level is affected ( not the case with me, on the same blood test of my prolactin my FSH was 6.9). High levels can also suggest something is up with your thyroid. 
But high levels can also mean you may be stressed! 

My clinic and GP suggested this was the case for me as I had the blood test right before my last ivf cycle in Feb'. I think I was really worried so I think I was/am bit stressed. 

Just sharing advice given to me. I've been asked to get the test done again. But no one told me this, you are supposed to have the blood test at least 3 or 4 hours after you have been awake and ideally in the first to fifth day of your cycle. I went along at 8am! So I am getting it repeated and I am also getting my thyroid checked in the same blood test. To date thyroid not been an issue but just wanted to check! 

I've had treatment at two clincs abroad now, cannot fault it. Once you get your head around going to Europe its good. There is a low AMH cycle buddies thread on here for women having OE ivf so look out for that. 

I hope my waffled experience helps you some how! Wishing you lots of luck and all the best. 

Lily I had been taking melatonin for sleep ( and for egg quality) so maybe that's a factor too! Thank you. 

Apples x


----------

